# Looks like I'm close to over weight, I'm interested in others experiences



## elm_tx

Hey Y'all

We're brand new to RV'ing and it's starting to look like we may have gone a bit large on our fifth wheel. We are still in the work force for at least another 20 - 25 years, thus full time RV'ing is not in our plans. We live in Houston Tx and for the most part we plan to travel to camping areas within 100 - 200 miles of us, where ever we choose will have full hook ups so we will be traveling with the water tank empty. The exception, distance wise, will be Ft Worth 2 - 3 times a year, I think that trip is around 300 miles, we will be going to the race track there. 99.9% of our towing will be done over Texas flat lands, for sure no mountains and very few hills. On the trips to Ft. Worth I will have a 250 - 300lb. generator in the truck bed.

I would like to hear from folks that have a setup similar to ours and what your experiences have been like. 

Tow Vehicle is a 2 month old 2006 Chevy 2500 HD Crew Cab Short Bed
6.6L V8 Duramax Diesel
Allison Trans. 
3.73 rear end. 
16k Reese slider hitch
Prodigy Techonsha brake controller

GVWR 9,200 lbs.
GCWR 22,000 lbs.
Max Trlr Wt 12,000 lbs.

Fifth Wheel
2002 K&Z New Vision 36' Triple Slide
11,320 lbs. empty
13,880 lbs. max wt.
1,920 lbs. pin weight empty.

We're heavy I know. Am I dangerous? We bought the 5er from a guy that had a 01 Ford F250, he said he pulled up the East Coast to Canada and back for 9 months, amongst other trips. 

I'd just like to make sure I'm not going to tear up the new truck or put us or others on the road in danger. Your feedback will be very much appreciated.

Thanks,
Eddie


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: Looks like I'm close to over weight, I'm interested in others experiences

Welcome to the forum Eddie, quit sweating.  Your fine, go back and look at the tow ratings for a FIFTH WHEEL.  The 12,000 you are quoting is off the rear hitch.  That limit is set by the hitch itself.  Your truck is rated for 15,600lb. fifth wheel.  I know, because I have one just like it, just a long bed.  I also have a 3500 and it is rated for 16,600.  My personnal trailer is a couple of hundred pounds heavier than yours and it does just great.

I know some folks here will disagree, but that is what GM has put in print.  It IS however the max. your truck is rated for.  You need to factor in what you put in the trailer, but there is no way you are going to overload your truck.


----------



## C Nash

Re: Looks like I'm close to over weight, I'm interested in others experiences

Eddie the only problem I see you might have is towing to fast  . I agree with GTS.  You should have no problem even though I like the duallys for this size rv.


----------



## elm_tx

Re: Looks like I'm close to over weight, I'm interested in others experiences

Thanks y'all. I did not know the 12,000lbs. was based off of the rear hitch. It's a deffinate load off my mind to know that the truck is rated at 15,600 lbs for a fifth wheel.

Out of curiousity, how does that play into the GCWR of 22,000lbs? My impression was that the GCWR rating  was the total max combined weight of the Truck, Trailer and everything thing else.

It's Very possible I don't fully understand what all the abbreviations and weights mean.

According to the door and window stickers, the truck is GVWR 9,200lbs. It's GCWR is 22,000lbs. My understanding is 22,000 - 9,200 = 13,000lbs of weight I can load up and tow.

If the above calculation is true (which I don't know) then can I really pull a 15,600lb. 5er?

I sure want to be able to safely pull the unit I bought, it is unbelievably clean and well maintained. I do not want to sell it. If you can clear up my confusion it'd be way cool.

Thanks very much for the feedback / info.
Eddie


----------



## DL Rupper

RE: Looks like I'm close to over weight, I'm interested in others experiences

Hey Eddie, sounds like you are at the max, but towable weight.  Since you have the slide hitch with the short bed PU you shoudn't have any trouble.  I tow 12k with my 2500 Dodge Diesel and don't have any trouble with the single rear tires opposed to duallys.  In fact when it comes time to buy new ones, I'm quite happy. :clown:


----------



## C Nash

Re: Looks like I'm close to over weight, I'm interested in others experiences

Ah DL as long as you are smelling that diesel smoke from that Dodge anything makes you happy :laugh:  :laugh:  tires will last longer on a dually but a dually can be kind of tricky getting them into the parking places.  The rear finders make good feelers for the trailer.  If they go through the trailer will   :laugh: 
Eddie I would think the 13000 would be correct off the readings of your truck and DL is correct with you being close to max.  Not a 4x4 is it? Email GM with the truck ratings and see what they say.


----------



## elm_tx

Re: Looks like I'm close to over weight, I'm interested in others experiences

Thanks DL,

Chelse - Can't believe I missed that in the specs, Yes, it is a 4x4. Sits a bit high and gave me major grief when I picked the 5er up. We were bouncing up and down something fierce, and in a rain storm to boot. Not a very positive first experience...lol

I will send GM an e-mail to see what they say. Never thought I could actually get honest feedback from them. Pretty much like the sales force, 'Yeah, You Can Tow The Space Shuttle With It', 'No, We have No Clue What The Miledge Is On a 2500 Cause Y'all Use It Differntly'. Etc. I knew it was b.s. when they were saying, but at the time just could not find a place to get honest information.

I should have found this site sooner....  

btw, what does having a 4x4 mean in regards to towing this large of a 5er? (good/bad) I know it rides high, I've dropped the hitch by one notch and am considering going lower.

Biggest concern is that I don't want to hit the bed rails with the Fith Wheel.

Thanks For The Feedback Folks!!!!


----------



## C Nash

Re: Looks like I'm close to over weight, I'm interested in others experiences

A 4x4 will generally have less towing capacity than the 2 wheel drive.  A call to GM might get quicker answer. It being a 4x4 you are probably near your tow and will have to really watch what you are carrying.  No need to carry full fresh water unless you are boondocking.  Keep holding tanks drained when traveling. Leave all the junk at home. Use paper plates, cups and watch those iron skillets.  Don't need many clothes all campers smell like smoke anyway :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: Looks like I'm close to over weight, I'm interested in others experiences

Eddie, I have chart in my office that gives the ratings.  It was given to me by GM rep. at the Louisville RV show last Dec.  It is for the 2006 models.  I will look tomorrow, but I don't remember there being a different rating for a 4x4.  Will get back to you.  You ask a good question about the 22,000.  Wish I knew the answer also.


----------



## elm_tx

Re: Looks like I'm close to over weight, I'm interested in others experiences

Thanks GTS,

It would be nice to know what the official numbers are. We really thought we did our home work prior to buying everything. Looks like we didn't, but I do want to make sure the numbers are on our side before we really put it to the test.

Thanks everyone for their input!!!  

Eddie


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: Looks like I'm close to over weight, I'm interested in others experiences

Sleep WELL, again my trailer weighs more than yours and your truck will do the job with ease.  I will be back in touch.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: Looks like I'm close to over weight, I'm interested in others experiences

Last night I could not think, but the chart does seperate 2 wheel and 4 wheel drive.  Here are the values for towing a fifth wheel:

2500HD 2WD 15,900lb.
2500HD 4WD 15,600lb.
3500 2WD 16,600lb.
3500 4WD 16,700lb.

I don't know why the 4WD 3500 is higher when 4WD lowers the value in the 2500HD.

IF you take the 15,600 and add the empty weight (not GVWR) of your truck, you will be under the 22,000 mark.  That is how that works, empty weight instead of GVWR.

Take your trailer and go, you have one of the best rigs on the market to tow it.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: Looks like I'm close to over weight, I'm interested in others experiences

Meant to add that the values are for a Duramax.  Values for gas are different.


----------



## elm_tx

Re: Looks like I'm close to over weight, I'm interested in others experiences

Thanks for the information/feedback folks.  Starting to sound like my first venture into RV'ing may not be a complete mistake after all.  

GTS, thanks very much for taking the time to let me know about your setup and for checking on the actual weights my Chevy can handle.  Peace of mind going down the road with a 36' monster sitting in the bed of the truck is priceless. 

Looks like a pretty good forum, I'll be lurking around to see what I can learn from others. Can't wait to head back out in a couple weeks!!!   :approve:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: Looks like I'm close to over weight, I'm interested in others experiences

Have fun, we are going out this weekend to a State Park here in VA that is expanding their campground.


----------



## deniloo

RE: Looks like I'm close to over weight, I'm interested in others experiences

GTS just curious as to what the weights are for the gas engines of those HD's  :question:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: Looks like I'm close to over weight, I'm interested in others experiences

Hope i can get this so you understand it:

6.0 Engine only uses 4.10 Rear
2500HD 2WD  10,500lb.
2500HD 4WD  10,300lb.
3500 2WD  10,300lb.
3500 4WD  10,000lb.

8.1 Engine in the 2500 has 2 gears available
2500HD 2WD 3.73  14,100lb.
2500HD 2WD 4.10  16,100lb.
2500HD 4WD 3.73  13,800lb.
2500HD 4WD 4.10  15,800lb

8.1 Engine in the 3500 uses 4.10 gear only
3500 2WD 15,300lb.
3500 4WD 15,600lb.

The Duramax Engine uses 3.73 Gears only.
This is for Fifth Wheel towing!  Rear hitch ratings are different.


----------



## deniloo

RE: Looks like I'm close to over weight, I'm interested in others experiences

Thanks so much for that information GTS.  I appreciate that you posted that.


----------



## wsweet2

RE: Looks like I'm close to over weight, I'm interested in others experiences

Generally, most 250's or 2500s will tow what ever you want to.  The problem lie in your gvwr, Gross vehicle weight rating.  Or in other words, how much will your vehicle carry or support including the weight of the vehicle.  In your case, your gvwr is 9200 lbs,  your vehicle probably weighs around 6600 yp 7000 lbs maybe even more with the 4x4.  Assume the 7000 lbs, the difference is 2200 lbs, this is what you can carry, the pin weigh of 1920 lbs, thus you can only load in the pickup, passengers, fuel, dogs plus what ever you have in the 5ver.  So, before you load anything except yourselfs, you are overweight.  I had a Ford f250, off the record I was told that ford builds in a 15 % allowable.  If chevy is the same, you can add another 12 to 1500 lbs.  This is the reason why my next truck was a F350,  11,300 lbs gvwr

We are square......................dancers that is
F350 6.0 crew cab, long bed
33 RL Excel 5ver


----------



## elm_tx

Re: Looks like I'm close to over weight, I'm interested in others experiences

wsweet2 -

Who would honestly tell me if Chevy builds in an extra 15%. I have yet to meet a car salesman that I felt was not lying through his teeth. 

What I would really like to know is this, you say you had a 250 prior to your current 350. Were you pulling the same size 5ver you have now? If so, how long did you do so? What was your experience? What prompted you do upgrade to the 350 (other then safety which certainly cannot be discounted). Did you feel like you were having handling issues? Wearing out the 250 too quickly?

As you see in this thread it sounds like I'm not the only person with a setup similar to mine, and seems they are doing ok. Based on their feedback I'm less aprehensive then when I first posted on here. However I'll still be cautious regarding what I load up and where I go just to be on the safe side.

I wish I had a 3500, but the '06 2500 was bought a month and a half ago, so it's here to stay for a while.    I Do like my 2500, it's a really nice truck, rides well, diesel mileage sucks  :clown:  and it's fun to drive, as far as a truck goes...lol

Anyway, thanks for the input, I'm pretty much just curious about folks experience pulling a larger 5er with a 3/4 ton.

Thanks
Eddie


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: Looks like I'm close to over weight, I'm interested in others experiences

I have a 2500HD and a 3500 for my business.  The dealership told me the basic difference was the 3500 has ONE more spring in the rear gang and uses larger tires.  (A dually in GM actually has smaller tires than my single tires.)  I actually towed my 12,000lb. trailer with my 2500 this weekend.  In the charts from GM, the ratings are the same for a dually and a single rear wheel truck.  A Dually is not necessary for a trailer in your weight range.  Again, RELAX


----------



## hertig

Re: Looks like I'm close to over weight, I'm interested in others experiences

I have the 2500HD with the 6.0L, and it sure struggled getting about 6500 pounds of 5ver up hills.  So I take the mfg ratings with a grain or 3 of salt...


----------

